# Bitey Pup



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

So Frankie is a doll when it comes to many things. He loves the car, he hasn't had an accident since he was around 11 weeks old, he eats very well, has solid poos, and sleeps all through the night since day 1. 

But he gets bitey. It's the one thing that we can't seem to figure out. We have done a lot of things to try to help with it, but it seems as though our efforts are coming up short. 

Does anyone have any similar experiences and can help me out? Is it something they grow out of? It's getting annoying when kids ask to pet him and I either have to say "No" or say, "Yea, but he's just a puppy so he might nip at you.".


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Our boys came to live with us today and already one is starting to nip albeit playfully.

When he does this we stop playing and offer him a toy to chew on - if he does we praise but if he nips again we're moving away.

I'm sure we've got a long way to go but we're hoping that being consistent with him will start to work in due course.

Would love to hear of any other tips!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie seems to be good when playing. He will put our hands in his mouth, but I think he knows good bite inhibition when he does it that way. The little bites happen at random times. Occasionally he has broken skin on my fiancee, when biting her thigh when she was getting up from a sit position. She didn't do anything to him, just got up from a cross-legged sit on the ground. 

We have done the offer a chew toy technique as well. It works, unless he is intent on biting skin, in which case he just ignores the toy. It's been happening for quite a while now and it is annoying because it's literally the only thing that is holding him back from being the perfect pup.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If he bites you need to find the way of stopping it that works for you. I found letting out a high pitched yelp and turning away from Max really helped. Nits important that you are consistent and you both do it every time he mouths you, tugs on your clothes, puts your hand in his mouth....no exceptions. If that doesn't work someone on this site found gently but firmly holding the dogs snout and saying 'no' worked well for them. Think it took about three sessions. Oh yes and if they get over excited or over tired the bitey stage gets worse, so lots of rest. Re biting your fiancées leg, was your puppy asleep? Did the sudden movement wake him. Always call them gently and calmly if they are asleep and you want to move. A startled puppy may also bite. So gently, calmly, get their attention all the time. Good luck.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

He was not asleep. Just playing with a toy right in front of her. She got up and he lunged at the thigh and bit pretty hard. 

The local trainer (uses positive reinforcement and clicker training) suggested that we grab his collar and say "No." Sternly at his face and then hold the collar until he calms down and "submits" I guess. Doesn't seem too "positive reinforcement" to me, but he definitely doesn't like his collar grabbed. He usually will lunge to bite after calming down for a second too. 

The snout holding didn't work, only lunged at our hands after we let go - and the yelping often got him even more excited. It seems like we have tried loads of things!

We are trying, though! we just don't want him to hate us and want him to be nice to other people!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I had the ultimate crockapoo! We tried everything. I would say the best piece of advice I can give is that they grow it of it as soon as their teeth come through. It's a gradual process and they need to know that biting is not acceptable, but with some pups you just have to ride it out and know that it will stop eventually. For me, biting was the hardest part of puppyhood because it was just relentless, but ultimately no 'methods' worked, it was just a question of waiting for those little razors to fall out!

We let Tilly know that biting is not okay by saying NO and then folding our arms and walking away. It didn't stop her biting much, but it was an escape for us and it let her know that it's not a behaviour that we wanted. 

Good luck! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd be inclined to leave a lead on him in the house and if he gets bitey calmly take the lead and put him out of the room. Shut the door and ignore him for a couple of moments before opening the door asking him to sit, then quietly praise and invite him back into the room, ignore him totally, if he starts biting at you again repeat he process. Using the lead let's you control him safely.
Puppy teeth are sharp. The crocadog phase is at its worst while puppies still have needle teeth it does get better.
Re being petted by children - be in control. I take my dogs with me when dropping my 10 year old daughter to and from school. Lots of children want to pet the dogs. I always tell the dogs to sit so they are facing me, I have treats in my hand and the dogs tend to lick and nibble my hands while children pet their backs. I keep leads short, if children are small I'll ask the dogs to lie down before the child gets too close.
Both dogs have done visits to preschool classes to demonstrate importance of good pet ownership and how to behave around dogs. Kiki did her first school visit at 9 weeks


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Lottierachel - when did Tilly stop her crockapoo phase?

and Marzi - we live in a 1 BR apartment, so we really only have a bathroom and a bedroom. We are looking into a baby gate sorta thing to give him a timeout if he continues to not behave. we used to put him in the bathroom, but then he found out that he loves playing with toilet paper and the door-stopper. We don't have any other room that would be a safe timeout for him. 

We will keep on with letting him know that it's not alright. We are almost sure he is teething now. He is chewing constantly. Hopefully it gets better soon! We don't want a bitey pup. In the next few years we will most likely have a baby around and we need him to be on his best behavior.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I have many holes in my clothes because of these two and their puppy teeth. I swear for a while all I was doing was trying to keep sharp teeth away from my hands and clothes. They particularly liked sitting next to me and going for the back of my shirts. And I don't know when but I noticed recently that they don't do that anymore. She likes to suck on my finger sometimes and then forgets I'm not a chew toy. When she does it I do what I did at the beginning with her which is to gently close her mouth, look her straight in the eyes, and say 'no bite' and that has worked for her. Really important because she can bite down hard and was lighting fast with her razors. That didn't work for him, so I tried teaching him that licking('kisses') were good. Whenever he would try to bite down I would say 'no, kisses' and he would lick instead. Interestingly, that doesn't work for her.


----------

